# The End of an Era..Hollywood Park closing..



## Ozarkgal (Dec 22, 2013)

The iconic Hollywood Park race track is running it's last race this weekend.  It opened in 1938, and attracted the creme of the crop horses and movie stars in days gone by.  Seabiscuit won the first Gold Cup Race there when it opened and such stars as Liz Taylor, Frank Sinatra, Jimmy Stewart, Carey Grant, Alfred Hitchcock, Jack Lemmon, Walter Matthau just to name a few were visitors there.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 22, 2013)

> The city of Inglewood has approved a plan to  demolish Hollywood Park, and on the 238-acre (96-hectare) site build  nearly 3,000 homes along with retail outlets, offices, and a park. The  casino that exists next to the track will be renovated and will remain.



In other words, yet more of the same big-box stores selling overpriced crap, offices that charge astronomical rents and a park that will be used exclusively by junkies and muggers.


----------

